# Ducati's Humble Beginnings



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 18, 2013)

It would be really great to own one of these early Ducati motorized bicycles.


----------



## bike (Aug 18, 2013)

*I had a 1930s*

ducati military field phone..."apparato Telefonico nonpalizzato da campo tipo G.A. Mod. 1931"


----------

